
Removing Shadow DOM boundaries from text editor elements - crbelaus
http://blog.atom.io/2016/11/14/removing-shadow-dom-boundary-from-text-editor-elements.html
======
Someone
So, does this mean the shadow DOM is a bad idea, in general, or is there
something special about Atom that makes it a bad idea for Atom or maybe even
text editors in general? If so, what's the criterion to use to decide whether
one should use the shadow DOM?

~~~
bwat48
I don't think they're saying it's a bad idea in general, the issue here seems
mostly related to the shadow dom making it difficult/complicated for people to
theme atom/re-use components etc...

I'm not a web developer but I'm sure there are valid use cases for it, as well
as use cases such as this one where it's not ideal

~~~
sametmax
Which is strange given than shadow dom is supposed to make this easier.

------
draw_down
I still feel like using web technologies to build an editor was a strange
choice. (Though I don't mean to disagree with the reasoning here, which sounds
OK to me.)

~~~
overcast
Have a look a Visual Code for the proper way of writing an Atom like editor.
Performs just like native.

~~~
vvanders
I would love to see some analysis on this written up.

Having used VSCode for a while I'm always incredibly impressed with how snappy
it is.

~~~
spoiler
Is Atom not snappy for you? I've used both and I honestly can't spot the
difference on Linux; both are enough snappy for me.

I know Atom lags with huge files sometimes, or when I place a lot of multiple
cursors and then edit something, but I haven't tried either with VSCode.

~~~
nobleach
Irony here is, I just opened a 290k file in vim... and... well, let's just say
it was about 30 seconds before I could do anything. So I thought, "let me open
this in Atom". Almost immediately it appeared, AND I could scroll through it!
(with vim-mode obviously)

~~~
Redoubts
Eh, when this happens to me I just hit ^C, since it's likely trying to apply
syntax to the whole thing. At least I can do something in the editor
immediately after.

------
Hurtak
I wonder if there will be any performance benefits from removing Shadow DOM in
Atom.

------
eatonphil
So Atom just discovered BEM? To be fair, I only just started getting into it
too; it is incredibly useful for organizing CSS.

